# Japan... Every herp's a WASTE!



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

In Japan, you'll find all kind of herps being crapped on and throwed away in any cheap :censor: carnival.

We all know the traditional goldfish and killifish scooping game that isnt as bad as this!

YouTube - Live Turtles in UFO Catcher Machine

Live turtles kept in :censor: Catcher game machines for a little bit of buck, in this video it was mentioned (and seen) that a turtle is dead in the water.

i got freaked out when i saw this video, makes me wish they were endangered and protected by people rather than being thrown away alive in every part of the world :devil:
wonder how these turtles are catched and picked up on a damn metal catcher, this is the worst nightmare any turtle could have.


----------



## GeckoKingdom (Aug 26, 2010)

*hey*

i guess you havent seen the ones that are keep in coloured water key rings yet ! 

very sad when i saw that and know this japan does make me sick when comeing to animals :'/


and with the key ring they die in about 3 weeks then they go and get another one ;'/


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

That's nothing compared to other things the Chinese think is fine to partake in.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

I have seen the key rings thing, its totally disgusting...

and i know everything about chinese b:censor:ds, and the way they treat herps and eat them alive, cook them alive.
i have no problem with them eating animals but not in a s:censor:yy way, eating live squids, octopuses, and cooked fish that are still breathing!?

again how and why i :censor:in hate them!!, and i know there is alot more we dont know.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

YouTube - "Sub Marine Catcher"


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Sadly most of the far east is like this,from Korea to China,Japan etc.. animals lives/rights mean nothing to them :bash:
There is a big diffrence killing an animal in a humane way for food and being cruel to them for human "entertainment"


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Webleybulldog455 said:


> Sadly most of the far east is like this,from Korea to China,Japan etc.. animals lives/rights mean nothing to them :bash:
> There is a big diffrence killing an animal in a humane way for food and being cruel to them for human "entertainment"


I once saw a video of a japanese man of a japanese comedian tv show, sticking tape along the side, back, and belly of a cat to make it walk in a weird way for a little laughter.

koi is the only well cared for animals in japan.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> YouTube - "Sub Marine Catcher"


the japanese guy talking is ridiculous, at the earlier video of the live turtles, they weren't even mating, obviously they are hatchlings


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

just pure :censor:ING DIGUSTING :devil: HOPE THAT NUCLEAR POWER PLANT BLOWS T:censor: W:censor: F:censor: B:censor: I:censor: F:censor: O:censor:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

This is absolutely horrible im disgusted


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

They are brought up with a different attitude to us about animals. It's unfair to judge them all on the strength of it. Yes I think what they do is cruel and unfair but at the same time you can't call them sick/cruel etc they just don't care in the same way we do. Its like they have a missing compassion for animals gene.


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

DavieB said:


> They are brought up with a different attitude to us about animals. It's unfair to judge them all on the strength of it. Yes I think what they do is cruel and unfair but at the same time you can't call them sick/cruel etc they just don't care in the same way we do. Its like they have a missing compassion for animals gene.


sorry no excuse for their evil ways they are human they know the difference in right and wrong,in cruelty and kindness ,something needs to be done but it never is and animals suffer ,it breaks my heart


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

DavieB said:


> They are brought up with a different attitude to us about animals. It's unfair to judge them all on the strength of it. Yes I think what they do is cruel and unfair but at the same time you can't call them sick/cruel etc they just don't care in the same way we do. Its like they have a missing compassion for animals gene.


I disagree, they are okay to humane kill different kind of animals for eating and medicating purposes but not to eat them alive, use as key rings and gaming, or making them suffer for laughter.

besides they are not some creature with an empty skull, they have brains, they are genius for technology but on the other hand savages for nature.

there are alot of regions and cultures that are not as careful as us but they do feel the suffer of an animal.

in japanese/chinese schools they do NOT teach them proper biology, ecology and zoology, they just care for a little bit of technological sh*ts.
if children are taught how to care and respect for animals and the environment properly i guarantee there would be a much better culture in a while. 

even parents dont give a sh*t about there children's behavior toward nature.

i am surprised to see how you say we cant tell that they are cruel after all you've seen of they're cruelty, they have no excuse at all...


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

DavieB said:


> Its like they have a missing compassion for animals gene.


Yeah and i have a missing compassion for the Japanese gene :devil:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Yeah and i have a missing compassion for the Japanese gene :devil:
> 
> image


:lol2::notworthy::2thumb:


----------

